# Snare line encroachment



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Was walking my property tonight and found some orange flags hanging from trees. Upon further inspection I found they were marking snares. I also found a a gut shot raccoon in a tree stand. I am guessing the dead **** was put up there as bait? The snares are directly on the property line, but one of them is well into my land. Not a huge deal, but I have dogs and was not made aware of the snares. Could have been a mistake. I went ahead and disabled that one. There are no name tags, but I have a good idea who the snares belong to based on the tracks around them. Before I go have a talk with them, I was hoping for some clraifications:

1. Is it legal to set snares year round (I'm guessing for coyote)? 
2. If you catch a fox etc. out of season, can it be let go alive, or do they usually die?
3. Do snares have to be labeled same as traps?
4. If my dog gets caught, will it be killed?

I have read that the snares are supposed to stop tightening when the animal stops pulling, but the one I disables seemed to hold tight to me.

I appreciate all info from the experts, as I know nothing about trapping/snares.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I will speak on what I know....

Snares must be labeled just like every other trap.

Snares that I have used have tightened down and usually the animal has some kind of damage to it. Animals usually freek out when caught in one

A snare may kill an animal. So yea if your dog gets caught around the neck it may die.

The rest. I don't believe you can snare out of traping season. But you may shoot coyotes year round.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

It is important to remember that all the Ohio
regulations which apply to trapping also apply to
using snares. Snares must have a tag showing the
name and address of the user. Snares must be
checked every twenty-four hours. Snares may not
be set within 150 feet of an occupied dwelling without
advising the resident. Snares may not be set in
a path commonly used by humans or domestic animals.
Besides the general trapping regulations, there
are some specific regulations that apply to using
snares. They are as follows:
1. A snare cannot use any mechanical device or
spring loaded device to assist in its closing.
2. A snare must have a relaxing lock. This means
the lock must stop closing when the animal stops
pulling on the snare, and the lock cannot have a
spring or any other device to keep pushing it closed.
3. A snare must have a stop that keeps the loop
from closing down any smaller than 2-1/2 inches
in diameter, or the snare must have a lock system
that breaks away at a force of 350 pounds or less.
4. A snare may not be constructed of any material
other than multi-strand steel cable.
5. A snare must be affixed to an immovable object
or a stake. Snares cannot be used on a drag.
6. Written permission specifically allowing the use
of snares must be obtained from the landowner on
whose land you are trapping. Snares may not be
used on a public hunting area.
7. A snare may not be set with a loop greater than
15 inches in diameter


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Sounds like a bad situation, especially with your dogs around. If you think you know who placed the snares it's probably time for a chat.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The others pretty much covered the regs & I would go have a talk with the individual immediately.
I have used snares for years & have been unfortunate enough to have caught a few dogs that were where they weren't supposed to be. Not a single one of them was dead nor hurt beyond a little bruising around the neck, but it is possible if the dog freaks out. Most dogs are leash trained and quickly quit fighting the snare & simply lay down. After calming them down, simply remove the snare & swat them on the rear. Still have permission to trap all three locations.
Never had a dead fox in a snare either, but it's definitely possible. Checking traps before sunrise helps that issue as animals tend to get really nervous & pull hard when they're exposed in the daylight.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep you can snare year around but it gets ugly. It's pretty hard to set and only catch yotes. But if they are having a serious yote problem they may feel the need to set some snares out. Go talk with them and hopefully you can work something out. If you have outdoor dogs you may benefit from them taking some yotes out of the area


----------

